# new beetle 1.8T without rear spoiler??



## PacoBofarull (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi all
I´m from Spain and I´m planning to buy a 2001 german new beetle 1.8 turbo, and I didin´t see the rear spoiler on it. Is that possible??
Thanks all and cheers from spain!


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: new beetle 1.8T without rear spoiler?? (PacoBofarull)*

over here (USA)
If i remember correctly and according (i believe) to the 2001 and 2002 literature i still have around... someone correct me if im wrong ...
the GLS had a 1.8t as an option but it didn't have a spoiler
the GLX on the other hand has the spoiler and the 1.8t


----------



## Andrew Robot (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: new beetle 1.8T without rear spoiler?? (mrreet)*

my 03 gls has a spoiler


----------



## phinsfan99 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: new beetle 1.8T without rear spoiler?? (Andrew Robot)*

I have a 2002 GLS w/ 1.8T and it HAS a pop-up spoiler.
Rudy


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: new beetle 1.8T without rear spoiler?? (mrreet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrreet* »_If i remember correctly and according (i believe) to the 2001 and 2002 literature i still have around... someone correct me if im wrong ...
the GLS had a 1.8t as an option but it didn't have a spoiler
the GLX on the other hand has the spoiler and the 1.8t 

Incorrect. ALL 1.8ts, regardless of model, had a 1.8t (on the hardtop. Obviously, the NBC did not have a spoiler).
Whether it was a GLS, GLX, Turbo S, Color Concept, LE, and even later when they offered the 1.8t on the GL, ALL had the speed activated spoiler.


----------



## PacoBofarull (Sep 7, 2006)

so if it MUST HAVE it and it don´t what is the next step? Maybe the VIN can help me??
Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (PacoBofarull)*

Are you sure you know what you were looking for? This spoiler sits flush with the glass window in the rear hatch until 93mph, at which point, it deploys, almost parallel with the ground.
But when stopped, and under most circumstances, it just sits flush with the glass.
It's very possible it had it, and you just didn't realize it.


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

Under the dash there should be a switch. Flip this switch and the spoiler should pop up. IF the switch is there and there is NO SPOILER that comes up, and you can't see it, I'd ask if the car was wrecked in the rear and the hatch replaced with a GL hatch. If so, I'd be looking for a serious discount in the price!


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (kcfoxie)*

um.......you could always look at the engine.....J/K








Did you see the car close up or from a distance? From a distance it's pretty hard to tell if the spoiler is there unless it's up. So maybe like pdoel said you just overlooked it or somehthing.
Unless there is some factory freak that nobody has ever seen that made it out without the spoiler. Or if somebody replaced the hatch like kcfoxie said, although I wonder if that would make the spoiler light stay on.










_Modified by 1.8T_Moe at 4:44 PM 9-8-2006_


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (kcfoxie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcfoxie* »_Under the dash there should be a switch. Flip this switch and the spoiler should pop up. IF the switch is there and there is NO SPOILER that comes up, and you can't see it, I'd ask if the car was wrecked in the rear and the hatch replaced with a GL hatch. If so, I'd be looking for a serious discount in the price!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great point...
Also, something to consider if this did happen, the spoiler light on the cluster would be illuminated because the spoiler motor would be absent, therefore, the harness plug would be hanging inside of the hatch panel without the proper electrical termination.
Every winter, I unplug my spoiler (so it wont deploy when totally covered in ice), the spoiler light turns on solid (not flashing) until I plug the harness back in.


----------



## PacoBofarull (Sep 7, 2006)

you mean there´s a light on when the spoiler is in raised position?


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (PacoBofarull)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PacoBofarull* »_you mean there´s a light on when the spoiler is in raised position? 

Correct. A dash light. ...I'll see if I can find a pic online and I'll post it for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue's Bug (Sep 23, 2006)

*01' Beetle GLS 1.8T rear spoiler problem...*

Hi,
New to the forum...
We just bought a mint 01' VW Beetle GLS 1.8T and we were trying to get the spoiler to move while in park with the spoiler button under the dash and nothing happened. 
Does anyone know if this would occur if the fuse was blown? Wouldn't the spolier dash light illuminateif the fuse was blown?
Thanks...


_Modified by Blue's Bug at 1:06 PM 9-26-2006_


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_
Correct. A dash light. ...I'll see if I can find a pic online and I'll post it for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Only if raised by the switch, manually. At least, it is this way for my 2002. Are earlier models, with 90mph+ activation, different?


----------



## six7vdub (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (2002turboS)*

It might have started life as a non-turbo model, and somebody performed a 1.8t swap.


----------



## R-46 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: new beetle 1.8T without rear spoiler?? (PacoBofarull)*

Hi there we have a 2002 tubo-s and the spoiler fits tight to the rear window look under the driver side steering colum on the left look for a switch that manually controls the spoiler you can make it stay in the up or down position.
R-46


----------



## R-46 (Aug 17, 2006)

check your owners manual ours says the spoiler goes up at 48 mph and down at 9 mph ???


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

maybe 93kph?


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (Color-rado)*

Actually, the light on the dash does not come on everytime the spoiler is deployed, and not even every time it is deployed manually.
The light will come on if there is a problem somewhere in the system. If it's raised manually or automatically and it senses some type of a problem, that's when the light comes on. Usually, if that happens, you have to either come to a stop and retract it, or sometimes even restart the car to get it to retract.
If the spoiler is deployed and you drop below 10mph, the light will come on and flash to let you know that it is deployed.
But otherwise, if everything is working properly, whether it deploys automatically or manually, no light should appear on the dash.


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: (R-46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R-46* »_check your owners manual ours says the spoiler goes up at 48 mph and down at 9 mph ???
^ This is true for MY2002+. Earlier 1.8t spoilers raise above 90mph. But, they still have the manual switch.
Also, want to be clear: To raise the spoiler manually, the key must be "on".


----------

